# opencv and c++ on mac



## cals (May 2, 2011)

Hi guys

I have to write some code on c++ using opencv and I want to do it on my mac, I have Xcode 4 and I installed opencv from macports but I can't find the way to make it work.

I also have eclipse for c++ but the same problem, does anyone have any idea about how to do it.

Thanks.


----------

